# guide pins for T-Dash



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I recently bought some T-dash chassis and discovered that Auto World guide pins don't fit. I don't have any old T-jets so I didn't realize the AW pins were a different size. I assume the T-dash are the same size as original T-jets. Where is a good place to buy them?

I also noticed that on an AW top gear plate the ribs on each side stop about 1/3 of the way from the front. 

The T-dash ribs run the entire length of the top plate. I tried to mount some AW bodies on the T-dash chassis and found that the added length of the ribs keeps some bodies from fitting properly. The front end sits too high and there is a gap between the chassis and the post.

I can trim the ribs on the T-dash but want to ask if that might cause some other problem I might not be aware of.

Thanks.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I trim the aw guide pins to fit aurora and dash chassis with a xacto knife.
and i trim the ribs on the gearplate all the way back to the first gear on any brand tjet chassis so I can lower the body as much as I possibly can .
I never had any problem from doing that.
they look much better lowered to look more realistic .
on some of the aw body's I also dremmel 
the flange off of the windows to get the body to fit closer to the chassis .


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tasman said:


> II also noticed that on an AW top gear plate the ribs on each side stop about 1/3 of the way from the front.
> 
> The T-dash ribs run the entire length of the top plate. I tried to mount some AW bodies on the T-dash chassis and found that the added length of the ribs keeps some bodies from fitting properly. The front end sits too high and there is a gap between the chassis and the post.
> 
> ...


 I inquired about this a while back...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=402327

You cannot assume any AW body will fit on an Aurora or Dash chassis without testing it first. It's a shame since the AW bodies are very nice but the chassis quality is questionable. It would be nice if you could simply mount an AW body on an Aurora/Dash chassis without modification - that would be a good combination.

Of course, sometimes the AW bodies aren't a good fit on their own chassis either.

Joe


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

This thread has mentions multiple pin types and places to buy them.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=421928&highlight=tjet+guide+pins


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I trim the ribs back to the arm gear regularly on T Dash and Aurora chassis to help the body sit lower. Never had an issue doing so.

For guide pins, check out Mr. Aurora's ebay listings. He usually has regular and X-long guide pins in a bulk package that work great. (Get the X long if you run on routed or Tomy AFX track, as the slot as deeper and a little extra pin length helps! 

Regular length http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-slot...=100011&prg=11353&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=400803680744

Sadly, he doesn't have any X-long listed at the moment...


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I will in a moment........... thanks mr aurora


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you plan on racing your cars you have to be careful when you trim the gear plate rails. In some classes the rails may not be trimmed at all, in other classes you can get DQ'ed if you take too much off. In some cases I have had to make the notch for the rear body screw a little longer to use a JL/AW body.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> I will in a moment........... thanks mr aurora


I've used some of these.....
on my original Aurora's, I NEVER had 1 break (back in early 70's til now)..
still waiting 2 "Break" 1 of Mr. "A" 's.... 
might say something about his quality :thumbsup:
also on his skinny tires... my originals have finally dried out eventually over... 40+yrs. 
these are dead-ringers of the originals as well....

not complaining on great $$-ing, BUT, 
would it be possible to buy these & other items in SMALLER Quantities ???
I know that would increase the unit-$ a bit, but for guys who need different
stuff, and need 2 stretch that only $50 they have (yes about $20 MORE than most quantity items available separately)...

just wondering, in the current economy 

>>>>BUT I HAVE NO COMPLAINTS ON; QUALITY OR VOLUME $$$ <<<<

maybe a; "Po' Boy's" mixed packs of various parts ?? will cost a bit more$$ on unit $$ 4 the hassle....
but 1 can get more of w/ they need @ 1 time (??)....

maybe this is already available (??)

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Question for Mr. Beers.. Do you have any more chrome truck wheel sets?, Even a partial lot? Aslo, I agree with bubba.. Smaller lots would be easier for me too!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Did you ever think that I........*

WILL split any lots so that the total matches up to the Item cost. Example: tjet tires 100 pc bag, AFX rears, 100 pc bag, Tjet guide pins 100 pc bag, AFX wide front tires 100 pc bag. each sells for $30 ebay or $25 in person, split the lots up to 25 of each, still equals 100 and sells for the $30 or $25. I will always do that. Yes I have chrome truck rims and tire sets...... blue, black, and red too. Bob B


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" Yes I have chrome truck rims and tire sets...... blue, black, and red too. " said THE MAN. 
LOL


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

back to the original question: these work. 

http://www.onestopslotshop.com/lightning_rods.html

period. end of story. how do I know? 'cause I've used them on the T-DASH CHASSIS!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> WILL split any lots so that the total matches up to the Item cost. Example: tjet tires 100 pc bag, AFX rears, 100 pc bag, Tjet guide pins 100 pc bag, AFX wide front tires 100 pc bag. each sells for $30 ebay or $25 in person, split the lots up to 25 of each, still equals 100 and sells for the $30 or $25. I will always do that. Yes I have chrome truck rims and tire sets...... blue, black, and red too. Bob B


WOO-HOO!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
TY,
Bubba 123 :wave: & Happy Turkey-Day 2 ALL!!!


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Trimming Rails*



I can trim the ribs on the T-dash but want to ask if that might cause some other problem I might not be aware of.
Thanks.[/QUOTE said:


> There are a few different schools of thought about trimming the top plate rails. Personally I trim the rails, just enough to fit the body. Some guys cut everything except a small portion under the chassis clip. In any case you don't want to deform the top plate so that it looks like an old horse. The top gears will not mesh properly and performance can drop off radically.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, S


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I would keep as much of the rails as you can. they work as a splash guard and can help maintain oil on the plate(depending on how much you use

Both balls out racing and rtho make guide pins
I would check them out


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Now thats customer service!*



mr_aurora said:


> WILL split any lots so that the total matches up to the Item cost. Example: tjet tires 100 pc bag, AFX rears, 100 pc bag, Tjet guide pins 100 pc bag, AFX wide front tires 100 pc bag. each sells for $30 ebay or $25 in person, split the lots up to 25 of each, still equals 100 and sells for the $30 or $25. I will always do that. Yes I have chrome truck rims and tire sets...... blue, black, and red too. Bob B



Dear Lord, a pricing structure carefully crafted using reason and logic?

Hahahahaha! Say it aint so... No wunner we was completely cornfuzzed.

Howz the grip on the skinny t-jet tars?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Dash skinny T-Jet tires? Those are actually silicone and look exactly like the original Aurora tires. The Dash tires are rather hard and seem to have about the same grip as Aurora tires. With the stock tires a Dash car has a bit more power than the tires can handle. Most people would want to use a softer silicone tire for better grip.


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

What's the web address for Dash? Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

he does his sales through facebook now


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has come up with a cast brass guide pin...adds weight and wont break as easy...


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

I've seen metal guide pins out there for the T-Jet, but in most groups they're not legal.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

jw speed parts does the metal pins

great place to buy from


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I have long tjet guide pins with a chamfered hole in them for use with a flat head screw. Can anyone use them at a real good price point?


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

*long guide pin*



mr_aurora said:


> I have long tjet guide pins with a chamfered hole in them for use with a flat head screw. Can anyone use them at a real good price point?


is the chamfered hole for a 2/56 or 1/72 size body screw?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Duh I got no idea or those screws or any way to measure da hole.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Same chamfer angle for both.


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

Yes all flat head machine screws have the same head angle (82 degrees).
The screw head diameter determines the chamfer diameter required.
There is .027 difference between the 1-72 & 2-56 screw head diameter's.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

cool, then both size screws will work. I'll have to get me some of those pins...


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> I have long tjet guide pins with a chamfered hole in them for use with a flat head screw. Can anyone use them at a real good price point?


I would definitely like some!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I could use a bunch to.
Dragjet


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Since this is not a buy sell trade thread, easiest way to enquire is at email [email protected]


----------

